# Bulova Lunar Pilot Dave Scott Replica



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi to All,

I'm a big fan of space related watches so decided to create a Dave Scott replica, the current Bulova Lunar Pilot is close, but it took a little tweak to get as close as possible to the original.

Cheers...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

The watch looks much better with the vintage looking lume. Awesome work!!










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bcoat5 (Feb 14, 2020)

That looks really good, it should have looked that way when new


----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice job. James Hyman relumed mine and repainted the hands a few months ago. Keeping mine polished for now as it matches the new wide Forstner Komfit perfectly...


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

StampeSV4 said:


> Nice job. James Hyman relumed mine and repainted the hands a few months ago. Keeping mine polished for now as it matches the new wide Forstner Komfit perfectly...
> View attachment 15610631


Nice examples, James also lumed my watch, I stripped the case and vapour blasted for the finished look.

Cheers...


----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)

MattBrace said:


> Nice examples, James also lumed my watch, I stripped the case and vapour blasted for the finished look.
> 
> Cheers...


Really like the vapour blasting, Matt. I've seen a couple bead blasted and the finish was quite rough. Also like the detailing with the bezel, crown and pushers blasted too.

All the best

Jon.


----------



## Phil G (Jun 19, 2010)

I brought my Bulova Moon watch in May 2016 that has a date window.

Was the no-date issued before or after the date model?

Phil


----------



## CA805JV (Apr 23, 2018)

Phil G said:


> I brought my Bulova Moon watch in May 2016 that has a date window.
> 
> Was the no-date issued before or after the date model?
> 
> Phil


He must've swapped the dial face out for the one from the black PVD version. That also gives it the more authentic font on the BULOVA name.


----------



## MattBrace (Mar 7, 2014)

CA805JV said:


> He must've swapped the dial face out for the one from the black PVD version. That also gives it the more authentic font on the BULOVA name.


Bulova Lunar Pilot 96A225

The case was then disassembled and aqua blasted, dial and hands lumed and painted where required.

Cheers...


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

That looks fantastic!

How did you perform the aqua blasting?


----------



## vfps (Feb 29, 2020)

This is wonderful work on making the close replica. Well done! I considered doing something similar. It would be fun to figure out how to reproduce / overlay "Tachometer" as in the original, as that was always a fun quirky aspect of the original prototype.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

StampeSV4 said:


> Nice job. James Hyman relumed mine and repainted the hands a few months ago. Keeping mine polished for now as it matches the new wide Forstner Komfit perfectly...
> View attachment 15610631


That looks great, especially with that bracelet. Did you have to do any modifications to the lugs for your bracelet to fit? Or did yours come with the bracelet originally? I believe I've read in multiple other forums that if your Lunar Pilot came with a strap, it could only ever take straps because the lug holes were too close to the case, and the end links would bind up and/or scratch the case. Bulova moved the holes out a bit on the bracelet versions to prevent this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

That is so cool! I thought or may have read somewhere that the lume on the original had a yellow cast due to aging and fade, but that originally it would have appeared less yellow.


----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)

interloper07 said:


> That looks great, especially with that bracelet. Did you have to do any modifications to the lugs for your bracelet to fit? Or did yours come with the bracelet originally? I believe I've read in multiple other forums that if your Lunar Pilot came with a strap, it could only ever take straps because the lug holes were too close to the case, and the end links would bind up and/or scratch the case. Bulova moved the holes out a bit on the bracelet versions to prevent this.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine is the polished case version which comes on a strap. The Forstner Komfit fits perfectly with no modifications - it's the wider version. The strap only really works with the polished case - doesn't look quite right on the brushed case version. I think it's the bracelet version which has limited options.

Regards

Jon


----------

